# Hugo 133W Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (28/5/16)

Variable wattage: 1-133W

Temperature control: 100-300’C / 200－600’F

Resistance range: 0.06-3ohm

Stable and smart balancing charging chipset

510 threading connection

Houses dual 18650 batteries

Micro-USB charging port


----------



## Stosta (28/5/16)

Does anyone know anything about Hugo mods? They have another that I want to buy, but a bit hesitant as I have never heard of them before.


----------

